# Need advice using firefox browser



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

I keep hearing how internet explorer doesn't work as well as some of the other browsers so I loaded firefox onto the computer, but I didn't realize none of my history or favorites would be on it.  Will it be just like starting over and I will have to build a new favorites, or bookmarks. Or is there a way for me to load them onto firefox? 


Any advice on this subject would be helpful.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 19, 2012)

I just ended up building a whole new bookmarks.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 19, 2012)

There's a way to save your favorites, but I can't remember how to do it. You could probably google it and find good instructions though. I love Firefox, and hate using IE (at work).


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

I've just switched over to Chrome and LOVE it!

Never messed with fire fox, but I saw some video tutorials on you tube.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 19, 2012)

I just noticed one of my kids must have downloaded chrome onto our computer. I almost did that one instead of firefox. But so far firefox is working a lot better than the EI.


----------



## redtailgal (Jan 19, 2012)

I had a pretty hard time getting chrome to work on my puter cuz of some the other "stuff" that I have and need on here.  But a little work and a few utterances, I got it worked out.

I do hate IE, it's very cluttered.

The only complaint I have with chrome is that the clipboard needs a workaround, but it was simple enough.

I havent tried Firefox.


----------

